# Best/good way to install plugins on roundcube



## jones (Sep 3, 2015)

Hello,

I'm quite new to FreeBSD (coming from Debian) and I'm running FreeBSD 10.2 with roundcube 1.1.2,1 (from ports).

I'd like to install the plugin "kolab/calendar" (https://plugins.roundcube.net/packages/kolab/calendar),
unfortunately I'm a bit lost, since there seems to be multiples ways to install plugins for roundcube.

*[The official way]*

According to roundcube plugin site, one have to use composer, but in the FreeBSD port, there is already a vendor directory with a lot of plugins defined :


```
[CMD=#]find . -name composer.json[/CMD]
./plugins/acl/composer.json
./plugins/additional_message_headers/composer.json
./plugins/archive/composer.json
./plugins/attachment_reminder/composer.json
./plugins/autologon/composer.json
...
./vendor/kolab/Net_LDAP3/composer.json
./vendor/patchwork/utf8/composer.json
./vendor/pear/mail_mime-decode/composer.json
./vendor/pear/mail_mime/composer.json
./vendor/pear/net_smtp/composer.json
./vendor/pear/net_socket/composer.json
./vendor/pear/pear_exception/composer.json
./vendor/roundcube/plugin-installer/composer.json
```


And few installed (by the way, how come are they installed? There is no composer.phar in the tree ) :

```
[CMD=#]php composer.phar show -i[/CMD]
kolab/Net_LDAP3
patchwork/utf8
pear-pear.php.net/Archive_Tar
pear-pear.php.net/Auth_SASL
pear-pear.php.net/Console_Getopt
pear-pear.php.net/Net_IDNA2
pear-pear.php.net/Net_LDAP2
pear-pear.php.net/Net_Sieve
pear-pear.php.net/Net_Socket
pear-pear.php.net/PEAR
pear-pear.php.net/Structures_Graph
pear-pear.php.net/XML_Util
pear/mail_mime
pear/mail_mime-decode
pear/net_smtp
pear/net_socket
pear/pear_exception
roundcube/plugin-installer
```

So If I define a composer.json without all theses plugins, they will be deleted, and some seems to be necessary to roundcube (and some others that I don't know the use).

Shall I create a composer.json at the root with all plugins involved?

*[The port way]*
Very few plugins seems to be ported, e.g : mail/roundcube-automatic_addressbook , what about the other ones I want? Shall I install them manually (like seems to be doing the port)?

*[Plugin Manager way]*
According some web site, one have to use Plugin Manager (https://forum.myroundcube.com/) on FreeBSD to install plugins?

Thanks in advance for your help.
J.


----------

